# Unsure of what to do next



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

I have pics...

I know that i need mass, and from the 1st of october once im back from my hols i will try to do that

But i am not sure weather to go with a coach and get spoon fed but with the promie of getting me bigger and leaner at the same time.

Or go on my own, stay natty for 12 months , get a journo up, do my own diet and routine and see how i get on using compound exercises

Any advice for me lads?


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

yes 1g test 600mg deca 60mg dbol a day

along with 300-500g protein a day and youll see plenty of mass :thumb:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Rq355 said:


> yes 1g test 600mg deca 60mg dbol a day
> 
> along with 300-500g protein a day and youll see plenty of mass :thumb:


Got to be natty im afraid mate


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ash1981 said:


> I have pics...
> 
> I know that i need mass, and from the 1st of october once im back from my hols i will try to do that
> 
> ...


why do people think just because you are with a coach you are being spoon fed? of course you get instructions from the coach but a good coach goes through every detail allowing you to understand why and what you are doing its not being spoon fed it is learning from someone more experienced.

in saying that no coach will suddenly make you a monster as they have to work out what is best for you this may take a few months. if you just want to put on weight just to fill out then the best advice you can get is to eat more food


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> why do people think just because you are with a coach you are being spoon fed? of course you get instructions from the coach but a good coach goes through every detail allowing you to understand why and what you are doing its not being spoon fed it is learning from someone more experienced.
> 
> in saying that no coach will suddenly make you a monster as they have to work out what is best for you this may take a few months. if you just want to put on weight just to fill out then the best advice you can get is to eat more food


Ok not spoon fed then but one of my biggest problems is swapping and changing from one routine to another and diet also, with a coach you do what they say and what they thinks best for you.

I am quite lean now and want to get bigger but would like to try and stay this lean


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Bumpo for anyone


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ash1981 said:


> Ok not spoon fed then but one of my biggest problems is swapping and changing from one routine to another and diet also, with a coach you do what they say and what they thinks best for you.
> 
> I am quite lean now and want to get bigger but would like to try and stay this lean


well if you are not achieving your goals now change seems the right thing to do but a good coach works with you not dictates to you......but that's by the by.....you want to get bigger yet maintain some leanness, then eat more quality calories and don't drop the cardio


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

if you have the money and feel you need guidance then get a coach. Remember it is yourself that needs to stick with it. Im trying to cut at the mo but if i need help i will ask (got a few people in mind). Like anything you get good and bad coaches.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea and i have had a bad coach in the past which makes me wonder if its the way to go but like you said good and bad

i have a split lined up for post holiday and would certainly be the cheaper option


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

ash1981 said:


> Yea and i have had a bad coach in the past which makes me wonder if its the way to go but like you said good and bad
> 
> i have a split lined up for post holiday and would certainly be the cheaper option


Try on your own and see how you go, if your having problems then create a thread on here and if you want a coach then ask them what they offer etc.


----------



## stavmangr (Nov 25, 2008)

Well my opinion is:

are you going to get serious with bb meaning competitions,etc?? definitely you need a coach .

are you just training for the fun of it and you like bars,gym and way of healthy living ?? coach is a waste of money,bb training and grow and bber looking body it takes years of training ,with or without steroids.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

coaches will help a lot im working with one just now and they adapt to your needs not had much results but only just started and its fairly priced as well

Working with the coach youll get more than gains youll also learn what works for you and how you cope with different things plenty of things can be achieved natty as well gears not a must if your strict and can hold down a diet especially if you want to stay lean


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

I suppose it's cos I'm now leaner then I've ever been. I'm ready to start adding quality mass but love the lean look

I just don't wanna fck it up by putting on too much fat but again on the other hand dont want to jeopardise gains


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I've got an amazing pt. I would recommend one if you can find a good one.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

i think its just one of them things that takes time unless your one of the lucky genetically gifted ones. I dont think having a coach will speed up the process or that they know secret little tricks, takes time, effort and hard work and most of all patience, im lacking somewhat in each and every one of them lol but im still sticking with things, trying things out and im still progressing. The biggest leanest people are the ones who have been at it longest imo and stuck with it year in year out no matter what. Just pick a goal and stick with it m8.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Unless of course its a form issue or you are after a specific goal within your sport or whatever.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

ash1981 said:


> I suppose it's cos I'm now leaner then I've ever been. I'm ready to start adding quality mass but love the lean look
> 
> I just don't wanna fck it up by putting on too much fat but again on the other hand dont want to jeopardise gains


keep it basic eat at a surplus of 3-500 calories a month see if you maintian, add/lose weight then change the next month see how you react to different macros


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> I've got an amazing pt. I would recommend one if you can find a good one.


Yea, go on?


----------

